# need some help with e-bay refund



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought some thing from e-bay, the ad said the item was in CA. but ended up the seller was drop shipping from China. I would not have ordered it if I had known that. I needed the item faster than that.
My money has been refunded, but now I don't know if I should accept it till pay pal has reviewed the portion of the money that came from my personal account.
I've never done some like this before, so what is the procedure?

How does that work? aren't they supposed to put location of product where it is accualy located when you make the listing?


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know if it says "seller location" or "item location" but what's the question? you have been refunded, so it's over. Why would you not accept the refund? Is it not for the full amount?......Joe


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I just don't know the process, if that's the case your right.

But why would a buyer care where some one lives. Thet wouldn't, they would only care where the product was shipped from.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

snowcap said:


> I just don't know the process, if that's the case your right.
> 
> But why would a buyer care where some one lives. Thet wouldn't, they would only care where the product was shipped from.


If you are wondering whether to leave the guy a bad feedback, you need to review the listing and see if he did something wrong, or if you just did not read the details. he might have done something wrong, or all the details might have been explained and you missed it. At any rate, if you got refunded and accepted the refund, there is nothing more that you HAVE to do. You may CHOOSE to do something more about feedback, but you need to make sure you are in the right, FIRST, because you can't take it back after the fact....Joe


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

If I felt I was in the wrong I wouldn't of asked for a refund. I don't work that way.
I am choosing to leave no feed back. It's as if there were no transaction. I really wanted the item, but would have appreciated being given the correct information.
I am a seller too, so I in no way want to hurt any one believe me I know how e-bay works, except in this case, I have never dealt with a refund from ether direction.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Usually with Ebay there's a approximation of shipping arrival dates. If so and the item was going to be well outside the listed arrival date, you would definitely be in the right. If there's no listed dates, it's best to ask but it's so hard when the seller lists a different location than the item is in. 

I do order items that will come from overseas, but I've always known ahead of time too and figured on it taking a month or more. I've never had an item unexpectedly be from overseas and unexpectedly end up taking a lot longer because of it. I'll be more wary from now on when purchasing.


----------

